# Growing Erios from seeds



## Forever-mango (Apr 21, 2008)

I recently acquired some seeds from Assorted Erios from The Kimberleys and was wondering whats the best way to sprout these. 

Kind regards
Stephen


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Can you tell me how I could get some Eriocaulon seeds? I would love to try to grow them from seed.


----------



## Forever-mango (Apr 21, 2008)

Im not sure if you can ship from Aus to you, but i got mine collected by a fellow hobbyist in Western Australia. Sorry cant help you there.


----------

